# Rats in cage



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice and rustic look. BTW where do you get your grapevine from?


----------



## geigerwolf (May 29, 2008)

*Rats*

Anyone have a line on cheap bulk rats. I need decent size like these or 12" rats. I have a pirate ship facade that I build for this year and would love to have several dozen rats around. I'm just not willing to pay $10 each for a dozen of them.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice and rustic look. BTW where do you get your grapevine from?



Thanks. My neighbor has a grape vine so i get the cuttings from them. You could go to thrift shops and find cheap grapevine wreaths and take apart for your projects.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

This is very cool! I like working with grape vine and it lasts forever after it is cut.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Great job! I like the natural look. I have an old hamster cage that was rusting out in the shed that I think I can put to use now! it is not exactly like yours, but it is a sinular idea.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love this....thank you so much for sharing  I have been looking for a primative looking cage for my Hogwarts display and this looks perfect


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice work those are cool!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

This looks great I love it, like pumpkinpie said it is so primitive looking. Should mention good looking candles as well!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

this is really cool !! and cute too the candles you got going in the backgrounds looks awsome as well lol well done


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I just love this idea! Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like there are real rats in that cage. Great prop


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Love the creativity of this tutorial. Thanks for sharing.


----------

